# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  I_C_U's Dream Visions

## I_C_U

Hey y'all !! Thought that I would finally write a public DJ here on DVs !! It may not look that stylish though ... Feel free to read and comment  ::D: 

¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤

*Major Update!*

Normal Dreams will be in Normal Text.

Lucids will be in *Bold*.

Comments will be between this ¤ Text ¤.

¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤

Okay, so I thought that I'll complete the ToTY. 

¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤

[ ] The death of the dinosaurs:
watch the asteroid hit.

[ ] The dawn of man: show them how to make fire.

[ X ] Ancient Egypt: see how they build the pyramids.

[ ] Exodus: Watch Moses part the Reed Sea.

[ X ] Height of Rome: Watch (or participate) in a gladiator fight.

[ ] One of the Crusades: Drink from the Holy Grail.

[ X ] July 20th 1969: Beat Neil
Armstrong down the ladder.

[ X ] Future: Witness how the world ends.

¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤

*It's Time to Name those Badass Moves!* 

* Darkness Stance :

*Soul Shift* - A black sphere forms, usually in my right hand, which can either suck the person in, or blow him away. I call it soul shift because I can feel that my soul is being pulled to that sphere, and that I try to resist it.

*Soul Requiem* - An advanced version of Soul Shift. I pull my hand backward then release, many spheres follows the target, hit him, then return back to me, sucking the target with it. I then grab as many spheres as I can, and hit. 

* Swords and Daggers :

*Stellar Circle 5* - I use my two daggers and slice horizontally using my right, and backwards using my left. A blue barrier appeares which sends foes flying. If in the ocassion that I have a sword, I break it into halfs.

* Fire-Fist Stance :

*Fire-Fist* - I launch a giant fire fist against my enemies.

*Flame Command* - I create a circle of flames around me, normally to prepare another attack.

*Fire Column* - Is a move where I slam the ground to create a column of flames upwards after using the Flame Command.

*Grand Flame Command* - A larger version of the Flame Command. Used for larger, and more powerful attacks.

*Flame Emperor* - After I use the Grand Flame Command, I create a gigantic fire ball, the size of the sun that I throw towards my opponent.

*Firefly Light* - I surround my enemy with lights similar to fireflies, I often use it to prepare my Body in Flames attack, or, for just a pretty light show.

*Body in Flames* - After using the Firefly Light, I send simultaneously all the lights against my opponent exploding in flames.

*Blaze of Flames* - I unleash a giant wave of flames

* Water Element :

*Tsunami* - Self-Explanatory, I guess.

----------


## I_C_U

Dive for it

Length : Good
Vividity : Good

I remember going to the art room at school, then for some reason, it turned out that I am with my father, going to visit someone again I guess. The door opened, there were three or four cars on the garage. A nice Lexus was the first car I see , but they moved it out for us to park our car. We enter the house and sit down on the couch, then some girl comes in. She asks me for a ride to a water park, my father agrees. The moment we enter the car, the scene changes and we're suddenly there. The girl tells me that she needs my help. She says that The security caught her, they said if she didn't dive from that 300 meter plank over there, they're going to execute her. ( Don't ask me why. ) Then there was nothing to do but go for it. She walks up the first few steps shaking. She asks me : '' Do I have to do this ? '' I didn't know that she was talking to me, but I said : '' Do what your heart tells you. '' She smiles and continues walking up the steps. I close my eyes and hear a loud splash, I then run as fast as I can and jumpe. I hold my breath as I dive underwater, everyone gasped when they saw me. I touch the bottom of the pool trying to find her, but she was out allready. I walk out from the pool and go to her celebrating - then something bad happened  :wink2:  - I then notice that I'm missing school, so I hurry back. I am given a list of why I wasn't here and I had to mark the given, and for some reason, the bad thing I did was there too. The class bell rings and I wake up.

What's going on in my backyard ? ( DILD )

Length : Good
Vividity : Good

I am doing something on the computer, I don't know what. There is some special feature that makes every thing slide. I go to the stairs, and find some kind of dark, scary monster. He is attacking my brother and mom. I knew that I had to do something and quick, so I run back to my PC and ticked box NO:7 ... Slide. Every one slips away and falls except me, so I hurry to that monster and kicked his ass. I want to go back and continue playing, so I fly straight up. My bro asks me '' What the ... How is that even possible ? You wished upon a star, cheeted or something ? '' I stop for a moment, '' No, I'm dreaming '' I then became LuCiD ... So I continue walking down the stairs, before opening the door, I decided to rub my hands, stay calm and remember that this is just a dream, I walk outside, it was dark - not pitch black, just dark. I said on my head '' When I go outside, my DG will be there. '' The Audi was out of its place and the Jaguar was there, my vision was blue there. I go to the first person I saw. I said to him hi, it was kind of hard for me to speak first, but now its OK. He said hi back to me, he hold both of my hands ( ? ) I ask him if he was my DG but he said no. So I walk further to my backyard. Cars were all there, people were too. I ask two children if they were my DG, but they laugh and play. There was a lady at a car, I stuck my head on the window and ask her but no. I continue and ask everyone I see, I see beautiful fire works at my neighbor's. A lady and her husband are looking at me, I hear them saying that I'm a drug dealer ( I'm in no way anything like ). I ignore them first, but then I lost it. '' You know, I'm infront of you '' But they just continued saying - drug dealer. Then I woke up.

----------


## I_C_U

True or False

Length : Medium
Vividity : Low

I'm at school and our Bio teacher is giving us True or False questions on the board. His handwriting really sucks, I manage to see and write the first two which were both false, I guess. I get up from my chair and ask my friend what the rest are. I move  a little bit, he tells me that 3,4 and 5 were all false. So I go back to write them down. Before I sit at my chair, I find a new teacher talking to someone with his phone. Then he  bumps into someone and drops his phone. I continue to write the answers and the lesson finished for a break. That teacher who was talking to the phone comes to the class furiously. He walks around me in circles with his head as red as a tomato . I tell him that this isn't even funny. Then he said : '' I just want to empty my anger on you. '' (?)

I then had a FA in which I posted that dream here on DVs ... I refreshed the page and insantly recieved maybe 5 pages of compliments  :smiley:

----------


## I_C_U

*sigh* Can't recall any dream I had last night ...

----------


## I_C_U

I'm not ready, eh ? ( DILD )

Length : Long 
Vividity : Great

I'm shoping with my mom, I wander alone far into the store. My mom said not to be late, so I bought what we were supposed to and went home. I walk up the stairs, I find that the place was all wrong, every thing moved out of its place. I said : '' Wait a minute ... We didn't move the furniture ... This must be a dream ! '' I do a nose RC just to be sure and I become LuCiD. I decide to find my DG, so I said : '' I want my DG. Show me my DG. '' But no one's there. I walk to my room, my whole class is there. They say that there is a rope at the ceiling and they want it down. '' No problem. '' I find a girl and carry her, I levitate abit so that she can take that rope off. Yet again, something bad happened  :wink2: . Now it's dinner time and I want to know how the food tastes like in dreams, so I go to the Dinning room. No one I know is there, I eat the first thing I see and it tasted pretty good. I go to the front door, I hear foot steps outside and got excited. B/c I KNOW my DG is there. There is some creepy guy hiding, I ask him : '' Are you my F***ing DG ? '' He didn't talk, he's way to creepy to talk. Infact he's a monster, he transforms to - umm ... something ? He opens his mouth and blasts a wave or something. '' Time Freeze ! '' I shout. It stops, I try to excecute a Kamehameha, but nothing comes out. The time slowly unfreezes and his blast wave really close to me. '' Shit ! '' I get blown away, but one of the people who was dinning catches me. He says to escape from the backdoor, so I run quickly there and got outside. I run to the right, but the guys said : '' Run boy ! Run for your Life ! '' So I run to the left, but he's there. There's only one way, and it's up. I fly away from my home. And woke up. I stood still to DEILD, I was on the verge of SP but thought that I'd write this thrilling dream.

----------


## I_C_U

Rematch with that Thing

Length : Good
Vividity : Great

I'm at my home, I notice that the place is like what was in last night's dream. So I pinch my nose and become LuCiD. I ask for my DG and find a girl, I say hi to her. I tell her : '' Are you my DG ? '' She said : '' Yes. '' I ask her : '' For real ? '' She said : '' Yes. '' '' So ... What's your name ? '' She replied : '' Yes, I like fish sandwitches. '' I ignored her and moved on, I wondered what it would be like to fall from the roof of my house. So I walk up the stairs, on my way I find that disgusting creature from my last dream. He said : '' Care for a rematch ? '' '' Not interested. '' I replied as I walked pass him. He then teleports infront of me. '' Out of my way. '' I said to him. He stops. I reach the roof and look at the ground, I hear footsteps behind me. I crouch and he jumps over me and falls on the ground head first. '' Ouch, that must've hurt ... '' I said to myself. I leap to the ground on my legs, didn't feel a thing. My DG wannabe saw me : '' Why the hell did you do that ? '' '' Don't worry. It's just a dream '' I reply. I pinch her nose for her to believe me. '' Wow ! You're right ! '' Then my dream started to fade away.

----------


## I_C_U

My Internet was down and so was my dream recall  :Sad:

----------


## I_C_U

Wow ! 4 day streak ! I'm on fire !!!

----------


## I_C_U

Football Match

Length : Short
Vividity : Low

I'm at school, playing sports. The teacher tells us that we are going to have a soccer match against little kids. So the kids arrive and the teacher whistles to start the match. I'm sitting as a substitute, but those kids play very good. On a desperate attempt, my teammates decides that it time for me to play. I enter the field. The moment I recieved the ball, I wake up.

----------


## I_C_U

I've been on a dry spell this week, but I'm gonna end it tonight ...

----------


## I_C_U

Screaming ... Screaming ...

Length : Short 
Vividity : Good

I'm at school. I ask my teacher to go to the rest room, and he said ok. The toilets were full, so I decided to wait. One guy finished, so I enter. I found out that he was masturbating - he didn't flush. '' Hey, you ! '' I called him. '' Yes. '' He replied. '' Why did you masturbate at a time like this ? '' I asked. '' I didn't masturbate ... I just pooped '' .... '' So, you masturbate from your a** ? '' I told him. '' Yeah ... I guess. '' 

...

For some reason I screamed. I don't know why, but I screamed like a girl twice. My throat became sore. I wake up. I was holding a cough when I woke up, so I coughed away.

Wow, that was some insane dream ...

----------


## I_C_U

Apple iPad

Length : Short
Vividity : Low

I dreamt that I bought an iPad, and I was playing all of its features.

----------


## I_C_U

I'm sick =(

Length : Short
Vividity : Low

I wake up with bad cold and fever. I go to my mother, tell her that I have a fever and I can't go to school. She says : '' How are you sick when your just dreaming. '' I didn't catch what she meant then I wake up. 

I'm an idiot ... How could I miss something as obvious like this. I mean, there're no schools on sundays ...

----------


## I_C_U

Bald Sephiroth and ... A Giant Lizzard ??!! ( DILD )

Length : Great
Vividity : Great

I'm at a barber shop and want to have a hair cut. The seats are full so I decided to sit down on a couch and read some magazines. I turned the first page, then suddenly '' One-Winged Angle '' started playing. I got freaked out and jumped from the couch. '' WTF ? '' I got tired of waiting so I went to the barber, and was suprised to death. They were giving Sephy a haircut. I wondered why '' One-Winged Angle '' is being played and found out why, Sephiroth has put on some headphones and the volume was at its max. I instantly became LuCiD. I laughed as he was moving his head back and forward to the beat, and when ever his name was mentioned in the song, he'll say his name in his normal low-pitched voice. I went to him and said to him :  '' You serious ? '' he put his headphones down, he finally cut his hair to absolute nothingness, and replied : '' We'll all return to the life stream. Might as well go back in style. '' I laughed infront of him. '' Never make fun of the lifestream ! '' He sheathed his 9 foot katana. I got terrified, looking at the sword as he rushed towards me. I close my eyes. Instead of slicing me to pieces, he punched me in my stomach. Blood fell from my mouth. '' Hmph '' He said. Then he kicked me far away, crashing the building, and up the sky. I was litteraly laughing. Why would he use his hands when he sheathed his swords, I was thinking. I opened my eyes. I'm at a desert. Sand everywhere. The sun shining and it is hot. I stood up. I remembered DVs ToTM, so I looked down and found my shadow there as it should be. I was on a struggle to return back and decided to walk. I was walking through the desert, the wind blowing the sand on my eyes. I fealt that there was something behind me, so I looked down and found an immense shadow. I turned around. And there he was. A giant lizzard the size of a building. He just stood there, he didn't do anything. A fly went to his eye, but he didn't move a muscle. His tongue suddenly stretched like a frog's and ate that fly. It was digusting. '' Embrace the spirit of eternity. '' He talked as he chewed. '' What does that mean ? '' I said ' mean ' in high-pitched voice, I was frightned. The view was unbelievable. '' YOU SHALL FILL THE VOID !! '' He hit me with his giant tail and I woke up.

----------


## I_C_U

Run for your Life !

Length : Short
Vividity : Medium

I'm on a deserted island with my little sis, and I'm running. I don't know why or where. I'm just running as fast as I can. I can actually feel tired after running for a while. I arrive at a cliff, and I climb down. I hear the waves splashing ashore. I've reached the ground. I look behind me and hear a voice saying '' You're close ... '' '' Close to what ?! '' I yell. Then I see a girl. She was pretty and light shinning from her. ( Guess she was someone special ) Then I woke up.

----------


## I_C_U

No dreams recalled last night  :Sad:

----------


## I_C_U

In The Face

Length : Short
Vividity : Low

I don't know where I am, but I remember slapping someone's face and I yelled : '' In The Face ! '' Then I woke up.

When I woke up, I really fealt that I hit someone's face, and my hands turned slightly red.

----------


## I_C_U

I did a WBTB and I attempted to do a WILD, but I got tired and fell asleap.

I'm sure that much more stuff happened, but I was lazy and didn't write this down the moment I woke up.

Failed Temptations
( DILD )

Length : Long
Vividity : Great

I'm at my school. It's break time. I see that some people from my class fighting, so I go and hit them randomly. The break finished and I returned to my class room. Then the guys who were fighting are choking each other. I grabed someone's neck, and more people came and hit the person I was hitting. The school is over now. I went to the busses but was suprised to find out that there was no busses at all. There was some kind of a new metro. I hurried and sat quickly, ignoring every procedure that had to be taken. The ticket puncher spotted me and asked me : '' Tickets Please. '' I replied : '' I'm a student, I don't pay for these stuff. '' '' Ok, your parents/guardians will be informed immediatly. Have a nice ride ! '' I traveled across mountains and valleys as I was looking at the window. I arrived at the destination - a mall on the far side of the street. People were crossing the street to go to that mall. A car was about to crash someone too. I had no choice but to go there. I crossed the street safely. The mall ... It looked immense from the outside. But it had nothing from the inside, except 4 stores at the sides and one at a dead end. Buying a watch came in mind, so I went to a shop that sells them. I asked the seller : '' Do you have any digital watch ? '' '' Why, yes. Yes we do. '' he replied. 2 girls were behind me, saying my name and touching me. I don't know them at all, so I ignored them. He took out a watch and said that there is a 100% discount. I put on the watch. I looked at it and I was all disorted. I tried to adjust it, but it just wont. '' How is this possible ?? It mus be a dream !! '' and I became LuCiD. I looked behind me, but the girls disapeared. '' What to do ? What to do ? '' I wanted to go fly to the moon. I went outside but it's sunny as hell. '' I'll close my eyes, and when I open them, it'll be night '' I closed them, and when I opened them I woke up.

----------


## I_C_U

OK ... So school is a really common Dream Sign.

Put your hands up in the air !

Length : Medium
Vividity : Good

I'm at my classroom at school. I did something that made the teacher mad, but I don't remember what. I leave the class and go outside. My bro was standing on top of a car, and every single person was there surrounding him. I couldn't see much, so I went back inside, to the roof. The view was amazing ! And I'd hear all of them cheering and clapping, doing the '' We Will Rock You '' beat. My bro : '' Hey look ! There's a moon out there ! '' Pointing at the sky ( It's the middle of the day :s ) '' Put your hands up in the air ! '' And they all did. Then he said do this, and do that. He did some silly moves that I just can't describe, and they repeated after him. '' Sorry Folks ! But when I gotta go, I gotta go ! Good day, everybody ! '' I go back down at him and ask : '' Is this for real ?! '' '' No it's just a dream. '' But I woke up.

----------


## I_C_U

Here goes his head

Length : Medium
Vividity : Good

I'm in a park of some sort. I find a little boy crying. He says that his big brother is stuck ontop of a tree infront of him, and he needs my help. A croud gathered around the tree.

'' Is the boy okay ? ''
'' How did he get up there ? ''
'' Is he stuck up there ? ''

I got irritated. '' How the hell should I know !?! '' Silence. I wrapped my arms around the tree trunk. Behind me, people gasped and screamed again. I hoisted myself from limb to limb. '' Help me ! '' A boy cried above me. '' Put a sock on it ... I'm ... Almost ... There, '' I called up to him. I hoisted myself higher. I could see him. He turned to me, his face as red as a tomato. I worked my way out on the limb. Almost there ... Almost ... I reached out both hands to grab him. '' I've got you - ! '' I whispered. My hands were inches away from him - when he fell. I watched him as he slipped off the branch. And landed on his head. I climbed down, found the his head cracked, and there was something leeking out of it. '' Holy shittin' bannanas ... '' I gasped. That poor little guy's bro also died from ... Ummm ... Shock ... Right ?? He died because he ate his bigger brother's brain. Congrats, now both of you are idiots.

...

Remember kids, a tree is NOT a place to climb. You can always jump of a building if you need to. That will make your death much, much better.

----------


## I_C_U

The Tower of Memories

Length : Long
Vividity : Great

I'm outside of my school. There's this girl who'd been waiting for me. I went to her. '' Where were you the whole time ?! '' She said. She had wavy pink hair, wore a shirt that is torn on one sleeve and is fine on the other ( I don't know her at all. ) '' There is a tower on the other side of the school that emerged out of nowhere. Let's go there !! '' She continued. We went there. It was huge and circular. God knows how many feet high. '' Who are you ? And what do you want from me ? '' I asked her. '' There's no time ! Just go ! '' She hurried to the door and opened it. '' Woah woah woah - wait a minute ! '' I called at her. '' Where are we ?! '' '' I was afraid you'd ask. 'Kay, this is the tower of memories. You'll go through place you've went to in the past. '' She said. '' Why me ... And why in the first place '' I asked. '' There's something you've been missing. And that thing alone will make you whole again ... And uncover your true past. '' She said. '' True past, my ass. I know everything I need to know. I have a family ... Besides, they'd never hide anything from me. '' I replied. '' Just follow me. We'll go to the top of the tower. '' She said. Got nothing to do but follow her. The door behind me is closed, anyways. The first floor was reliving my very first nightmare - I'm at my home, it's the middle of the night. Someone rang the bell. '' Wait a minute ... I remember this place ... Ummm ... It's a nightmare I had when I was 7 ... I remember it perfecty ... '' I said. '' Don't forget, our destination is the top floor. Every floos is an image of what you had experienced. With patience, we'll reach our objective. Little will you learn on each floor, untill you'll finally uncover your True Past. '' She said. I went outside and found the grim reaper. '' How the hell is this a circular tower ?! Sheesh ! Let me see ... When I had this nightmare ... I went ... Right through his stomach ... So if I just ... '' I jumped through his stomach and he disapeared. Every thing turned white. And some stairs appeared. '' Good job ! Now lets go ! '' We went up the stairs. We arrived back at my school. There all the girls were naked except the one with me ( Don't ask me why, I'm not a perv ). I told her to wait a second. I wanted to go to the toilet. Then I thought not to, I saw the sign and there were both male and female icons together. We went to my class. The door closed by itself. It was dark there. I could barely see there. There were one boy and girl there. '' You dirty little faggots. '' The one with me said. The other girl got mad and transformed into some creature. She rushed towards her and had a fight. '' What's your name ?! '' I asked. '' I'm Amy. '' She replied. '' Go get 'em Amy ! '' I shouted. '' Got it. '' She took out a gunblade from her pocket. She blocked that creature's first strike. Did an uppercut. Flew the air. She did some slashes. '' Going down ! '' That creature fell right to the ground. Broke it. To the other floor. And out of sight. '' Wow, that was awsome !! '' I exclaimed. The place turned white again. And another staircase appeared. We walked up. We're back at my home, at the toilet. '' Whew, Finally ! Do you mind ? '' '' Sorry '' She left. I did my thing. ( I know I could of done something bad, but I had a deep, somewhat wierd love and respect to her ) There were electrical wires all over the place. I squirted some water ... Boom ! The whole place exploded ... And everything turned white. '' Where are you, Amy !? '' '' Right behind you. '' '' Oh, sorry. '' '' It's okay. '' She smiled. '' This is it, ready ? '' She said. '' Allways. '' We went up. Finally, it's the ' circular tower '. '' We have to push those blocks to the middle. '' She said. There was a sun shape there. We pushed the blocks to the middle. Shiny light emmited. '' So what am I ? '' A scroll appeared. '' You are a Legend. A rare species from the planet X. '' '' And my parents ?! '' '' Your parents died long ago. The parents you know adobted you. You are one of a kind. You will come in handy when the world will split apart. Till then, SYNLD. '' Every thing turned black and I woke up

I got it '' SYNLD '' : See You Next Lucid Dream. Can't wait. That was one hell of a dream !!

----------


## I_C_U

Mad Guest

Length : Short
Vividity : Good

I'm a receptionst at a hotel of some kind. A guest comes towards me. He starts complaining with a wierd accent.

Him : '' What is zis hotel ?? I want ma maney back !! ''
Me : '' Why is that, kind sir ?? ''
Him : '' First, I ask fo a sheet ( He pronounced it like ' shit ' ) to sign in za hotel. But no ! Zey say, you wanna sheet, go to za toilet. I clearly want TWO ( He spat ) sheets unda ma bed. ( He wants ' to shit ' under his bed  :smiley:  ) Second, I go to za restarantz. Everyone haz a fork ( He pronounced it ' Fuck ' ) on is table. I ask a waitrez for a fork, but she juzt zmiles - ''
I interupted him : '' You better not fuck on my table, you son of a bitch. '' Then I woke up.

----------


## I_C_U

I'm tired and sick, so no dreams last night.

----------


## I_C_U

After all the thing we had to go through ...

Length : Long
Vividity : Great

I heard on the news that there is this football match at night. I got excited and called my friend : '' There's a football match at the stadium ! We can't miss this ! '' He replied : '' 'Kay, I'll be at your house at 9. Can you give me a ride ? '' I answered : '' Sure. Hurry up, won't you ?! '' I hung up. ( Wierd ... I never get that excited over a match ... ) I waited for a while. He rang the bell. I hurried outside and entered a car. He came with me. ( I don't own a car. ) I turned on the engine, and accelerated fiercly. '' You're late. '' I said. He didn't reply. There was a traffic jam, I couldn't go anywhere, so I got off the car and walked a long way. I could hear roars and cheers from miles away. Even the entrance was full, thousands of people were waiting there. I waited and waited at a long line. Whenever it moved, people would scream. One guy told me that they're letting people in for free. I finally reached the gate. I got inside, then they closed the gate, my friend still outside. I asked the guy responsible : '' Why did you close the gate ? My friend is still outside ! '' He replied : '' I'm sorry, but the seats are full. No one can get inside. '' I said : '' But he has my keys ! I can't leave him behind ! '' He replied : '' It's you and your luck, kind sir. '' 

'' Damn it ! '' I layed by a wall and tried to think. '' What can I do now ? '' I asked myself. The same guy said to me : '' You can be anywhere, but forgive me, not by the wall. '' I thought of something and said to him : '' You know Iamaretard Toomuch Thatyoull Beme ? '' '' Yeah, what about him ? '' '' He's my Great Grandfather. '' '' OMG OMG OMG !! Iamaretard !! I'm his biggest fan !! Can I do you any favor ?! '' '' You can let my pal in. '' '' Aint no thing but a chicken wing. Enjoy ! '' ( Yeah ... I know ... )

Now we're in. Roars and cheers every where. '' This will be awsome ! '' My friend said. I looked behind me, he's gone. I looked for a chair to sit down. I found one beside a girl. I went there : '' Is this seat occupied ? '' '' No. Please, sit down. '' She said. So I sat down beside her. The teams entered. And the visitor's anthem began to play. I started ruining it :  '' We are the idiots, we don't know how to play, and we'll lose the match again ! '' I boo'ed, everyone did along with me - except the visitors - Then it's our turn. Every one cheered later. '' Wave ! '' I screamed as I raised my hands. Everyone did. Then I clapped loud and slow, everyone did as it gradually became faster. The match began. I can really say that 90 minutes went by. But I can't describe everything.

It finished with a tie. The girl behind me asked : '' Why are these guy happy ? '' '' 'Cus you're here. '' - then something bad happened  :wink2:  - I asked her I she wanted to have dinner and she agreed. We went to a resturant of some kind which serves pizza only - Pizza Hut ?? - The pizza tasted like ... French fries. Then I woke up.

----------


## I_C_U

Congrats

Length : Short
Vividity : Good

I'm at a hospital of some sort. I look at a small infant, my aunt carrying her. Whenever I go out of that baby's sight, It would cry, and whenever I go back to her/him, she laughs and plays.

¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-

Dream about dreaming, about dreaming of Lucid Dreams

Length : Short
Vividity : Medium

I don't know where I am. I find my uncle and slap him. I then had a FA in which I attempted to DEILD. So I dreamed in a dream. I dreamed that I'm back at where I was, my uncle besides me. I did the nose a RC and thought that I was dreaming, but I don't think so. That's when I woke up. 

So I dreamt that I dreamt that I was lucid dreaming. I'm confused. What d'ya think ?? :S

----------


## I_C_U

A really, REALLY bad dream.

Length : Long
Vividity : Holy Crap

No thanks, I wont share it here.

----------


## I_C_U

Revenge of the giant Roach

Length : Medium
Vividity : Good

I'm at my home, I heard my neighbor complaining about a roach. I went there, everyone was running in circles screaming. '' What, Your afraid of a tiny Roach ? '' I asked. They just ignored me. '' How 'bout this ! '' I kicked it to the wall, I heard a loud splat. I returned back to my home. I opened the door, I opened my mouth in terror. There was a HUGE cockroach inside. It was really ugly. On a desprate attempt, I punched him with my left hand. My hand got disgusting too, so I went to the kitchen, took out a knife and ... Cut off my left arm. It was painfull, but not that much. Instead of blood soaking the place, an extra arm grew in its place. The roach ... Litteraly vomited thousands of eggs. I looked at my right arm. Something dark and spherical was starting to form. '' What do I do now !? Eat it ?! '' It grew bigger and bigger every second. '' ... Holy crap ... '' That thing was sucking me in, but I was ressisting it. '' What I gotta do, I gotta do. Sorry roachy. But I don't have time for you. '' I walked closer to him, struggling through every egg. I jumped, put all of my force in that single punch, as I was pushing forward, I fealt something pulling me back. A mark was forming on his stomach. I let go. And he's blown away to the wall, exploded into yucky slime. I took out my phone. '' Hello, Insect exterminator, We have a problem here ... '' Then I woke up.

If only that was a LD. Damn you roaches !!

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

LOL!!!I LOOOVE your dreams! Many slaps and epic moments!! Hope you dreams go as you want it!

----------


## I_C_U

Thanks, the-dragon-whisperer  :smiley: . Yeah, I don't know why I tend to slap people in dreams frequently, I also don't hate them in any single way.

----------


## I_C_U

Up she goes ! ( DILD )

Length : Medium
Vividity : Great

I'm at a mall of some sort, many people I know were there. '' Hurry up ! We're going right now ! '' One of them calls. '' Okay, okay. Just a sec. I'm going to the toilet. '' I said. I went to a toilet there, and it was just like the one at my home. I closed the door behind me, and heared that someone locked the door from outside. I tried to budge the door open, but no use. I looked around me. '' Wasn't I in a mall a second ago ? '' I pinched my nose and became LuCiD. I expected that the door was unlocked, so I opened it, saw my one reflection, when there's clearly no mirrors, and found myself back at my room, no one's there. I looked at the window, thought that I'll levitate an object. So I focused my mind on a car there, I used my fingers to point where it'll go. I heared someone screaming, found kids running at the street. I looked at the clock, and it was 12:25 PM. I closed my eyes as I was waking up. 2 seconds later, my alarm went on and ruined my DEILD attempt  :Sad: .

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

No problem! And yes, i do understand you don't mean to slap people.

----------


## I_C_U

Mmmm ... Skittles ... ( DILD )

Length : Medium
Vividity : Great

I'm at a mall that is common in many dreams I had, I looked around and the place was empty. No one's there. '' This place seems familiar ... '' I thought to myself. I did a nose RC and became LuCiD. I wanted to focus on one of my own tasks, that is going to the moon. But I also wanted to complete one of DVs ToTM. So I went outside. '' Damn, it's noon. '' I looked at the sky, pictured a moon right beside the sun and it did. '' Now how to go there ? '' I looked around. Took out a sniper from my pocket, zoomed in and shot the moon, a rainbow came out instead of a bullet. '' Okay, now to go there. '' I climbed a few steps. Then I slid ontop of it to the moon. The sky became dark gradually. I landed on the moon. '' Great. '' I stood under the rainbow and opened my mouth. It tasted fruity, just like skittles. I didn't move till it faded by itself. I looked at the Earth. It was like a huge blue ball in the sky. Suddenly ., I started to fall. The scenery turned upside down. I looked at the moon once again and it had a face. It was angry. '' Wander now to oblivion ! '' The voice was deep. Everything turned black and I woke up.

----------


## I_C_U

Didn't recall any dreams last night.

----------


## I_C_U

Again, no dreams last night.

----------


## I_C_U

Open up your eyes ( DILD )

Length : Very Short
Vividity : None

I only had a FA after a wet dream where I was struggling to open my eyes, I did a nose RC and became LuCiD. I kept in mind that when I'll open my eyes, I'll open my real ones and wake up. And I did.

----------


## I_C_U

In The Middle of Nowhere ( DILD )

Length : Short 
Vividity : Great

I'm at a desert, it was too cold there. I looked around, a huge plane flied over me. It was blue in color. I went inside a tent, looked at a watch which I remember that I took it off before going to sleep. It was 1:55, I blinked, then it was 2:15. '' Time sure flies by quickly in dreams. '' I pinched my nose and became LuCiD, I closed my eyes, then I found myself at my Grandma's house. '' Lucid dreams can be boring sometimes if you don't know what to do. I want to see my dream guide, show me my dream guide. '' But no one's there. A flashy image of my *sniff* friend appeared and I woke up.

----------


## I_C_U

Enough deaths already

Length : Long
Vividity : Great

Our country, the US, was under siege. I'm at my home with my family, talking about it as we hear gunfires outside. '' We have to make a run for it soon. '' I said. '' Yeah. '' Everyone agreed. They were packing up their stuff. My sister was waiting outside. I saw a tank comming. It faced our house ... And fired. The house started collapsing. I didn't have time to worry about the others. I ran quickly till I got out of the house, but the door fell on my right leg. I was struggling to move and was stuck, so my brother came and carried the door off, and I was set free. The house completly collapsed, everyone was inside except me and my sister. '' Damn it! '' I hit my hands on a wall. '' C'mon, we can't do anything 'bout that now. '' She said. '' Where are we going now? '' I asked. '' We're going to Spain. I have a friend who lives there, who is glad to help us. '' She answered. '' For crying out loud, how are we going there!? '' I asked. '' Just blink. '' She said. I blinked ... And we're there! ( I haven't been to Spain IRL, so I have no idea of how it is like. ) '' My friend's house is in Valencia. '' She said. I blinked again, and she was in a car driving. She was driving very fast, my vision zoomed in. The car barell rolled and crashed against a house. '' Enough deaths already! '' I screemed. I ran across the street, ignoring every car that was going to hit me. I arrived at the house, and found everyone that was supposed to be dead there. '' *few* I thought you guys were dead. '' I said in relief. Then the dream faded to black.

¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-
¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤

And he says that Lucid and Shared Dreams are BS ( DILD )

Length : Medium
Vividity : Great

I'm outside and it's noon. '' Wasn't I in my bed just a moment ago? This must be a dream! '' I did a nose RC and became LuCiD. I went inside my house, found my brother. He was in his bed. '' Wake up, retard. You're dreaming. '' I said to him. He was drowzy and lazy. '' But I don't want to go to work. '' He wined. I slapped him. '' I told you, this is a dream, dumbass. '' He shook his head and looked around. '' Pinch your nose. This is an order! '' He did. '' Holy crap! You're right! '' He said. '' This, my bro, is called ' Lucid Dreaming ', a dream where you realise that you're dreaming, thus taking control of your actions. Hold my hands, we're going to the moon. '' I said ' Luna ' out loud and a portal appeared. I threw him right in. Then I jumped behind him. We're there alone. '' Let's fight each other. We're dreaming, no? '' I said. '' Okay ... '' He replied. A black sphere was forming at my hands. It was sucking me in again. He came rushing carelessly towards me. I raised my hands and hit my stomach, and he was sucked inside. '' Better check out if he's okay. '' So I woke up purposely.

Yeah, I was mean to him, because he was always saying that LDs and SDs are BS. And guess what. He actualy had a LD. Now he's much more interested, and I finally have someone to talk to.

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

> Yeah, I was mean to him, because he was always saying that LDs and SDs are BS. And guess what. He actualy had a LD. Now he's much more interested, and I finally have someone to talk to.



That is good news that you can talk to somebody about lucid dreaming!

----------


## I_C_U

Yeah, at first he was saying that lucid dreams were bull shit. But when he had his first lucid AND shared dream, he is now much more interested.

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

> Yeah, at first he was saying that lucid dreams were bull shit. But when he had his first lucid AND shared dream, he is now much more interested.



That's great!

----------


## I_C_U

No dreams recalled.

----------


## BigFan

> And he says that Lucid and Shared Dreams are BS ( DILD )
> 
> Length : Medium
> Vividity : Great
> 
> I'm outside and it's noon. '' Wasn't I in my bed just a moment ago? This must be a dream! '' I did a nose RC and became LuCiD. I went inside my house, found my brother. He was in his bed. '' Wake up, retard. You're dreaming. '' I said to him. He was drowzy and lazy. '' But I don't want to go to work. '' He wined. I slapped him. '' I told you, this is a dream, dumbass. '' He shook his head and looked around. '' Pinch your nose. This is an order! '' He did. '' Holy crap! You're right! '' He said. '' This, my bro, is called ' Lucid Dreaming ', a dream where you realise that you're dreaming, thus taking control of your actions. Hold my hands, we're going to the moon. '' I said ' Luna ' out loud and a portal appeared. I threw him right in. Then I jumped behind him. We're there alone. '' Let's fight each other. We're dreaming, no? '' I said. '' Okay ... '' He replied. A black sphere was forming at my hands. It was sucking me in again. He came rushing carelessly towards me. I raised my hands and hit my stomach, and he was sucked inside. '' Better check out if he's okay. '' So I woke up purposely.
> 
> Yeah, I was mean to him, because he was always saying that LDs and SDs are BS. And guess what. He actualy had a LD. Now he's much more interested, and I finally have someone to talk to.



 ::lol::  Better check if he's okay! Personally, I am wondering what he experienced after he was absorbed into your sphere  :tongue2:

----------


## I_C_U

> Better check if he's okay! Personally, I am wondering what he experienced after he was absorbed into your sphere



He said that he felt pretty weird, like being sucked in a vacuum.

----------


## I_C_U

No dreams recalled last night.

----------


## I_C_U

Didn't recall any dream last night, but my brother heared me talking across the room, and that I tried to leave the house. Guess I was sleepwalking ...

He said that I was saying : '' ... You've got no where to run ... '' Man, these stuff freaks me out. What if I ran outside, across the street and kill myself. I should start locking the door.  :Oh noes:

----------


## I_C_U

BioHazzard

Length : Long
Vividity : Holy Crap

I don't know why, but I did a RC for some reason and became LuCiD. I'm at the airport. Someone announced that our plane will depart shortly. I decided to get myself some beverages, I insert my money in a vending machine, but was inturepted. The announcer said: '' Everybody, please, leave the building immediatly. I repeat, leave the building immediatly. A plane is crashing towards us. This is not a drill. '' '' Shit. '' Now everyone began running and screaming all around the place. I looked at the window, and the plane hit, I dodged quickly. The airplane opens. '' Thank God there are some survivers. '' I thought. A guy fell from the plane heads first, and the others fell with him. '' Well, that's convenient. '' I zoomed in my vision, and found them all pale, like zombies. Someone got up. '' Nnnyyaahh '' They all cried. ( You know, their ' song ' ) One bit an ordinary person, blood shot out of him, and he fell, his iris disappeared. Then he got up and sang like the others. Now they all bit everyone, and everyone were infected. '' Fuck it. '' They all began surrounding me. I looked left, right. Nothing I can use or do. So I took out two daggers from my pocket. I sliced infront of me using my right hand, behind me using my left.  A blue barrier formed with letters and numbers. '' Fire away! '' And they all flew away, hit the ceiling and out of sight. '' Wow. I'm good. '' I found at a screen that they were showing  the news, a female newscaster : '' The G-Virus. A sexually transmited virus that came from India, is now here. The petrification process is now available at the military. '' I went outside, found only one survivor, I walked towards her. '' Get away! Don't come any step closer! '' She said. '' Relax, I'm fine. '' '' No! I said get away. I'm infected by the virus too! '' She cried. She was transforming. Not like those zombies, but something else. Her spine came out, her skin slowly changed to red, one huge eye formed right in her right armpit which kept staring at me, her head a skull but a weird, black one, her left hand had a really huge claw, and a slightly smaller one on the right. She grew 3 meters long. She rushed towards me, pounding the ground. '' Holy shit, Holy shit, Holy shit! '' I jumped high. But she lept to me. So I flied. But it got closer. So I threw a dagger right in the eye, and she fell. So I landed. Ran towards her, took of the dagger did an uppercut. '' Time Freeze. '' She's stunned in the air. '' And for the final touch ... '' The black sphere started to form, but this time it wasn't sucking me in, it did the opposite. I hit her eye using it. '' G_  F_ _ C K  Y _ _ R S _ L F '' (  Vowels Please. ) And she hit the ground. Dug into it. I followed her. She hit the centre of the  Earth, which was apparently molten lava, and disintigrated. '' G-Virus, eh? '' The dream started to fade to black and I woke up.

----------


## I_C_U

July 20th 1969 ( DILD )

Length : Short
Vividity : Great

This started as a FA. I was sleeping, but woke up because the power went off. I tried to sleep but couldn't. '' Hey, maybe this is a dream. '' So I pinched my nose and became LuCiD. I remembered that I wanted to complete the ToTY. '' So, which one? Ah, Neil Armstrong, am goin' to the moon. '' I said '' Time: July 20th 1969. Destination: Apollo 11. '' A portal appeared, so I jumped right through. I looked around me, and there was Armstrong '' Why, hello there, Tom Cruise. '' He greeted me. '' FFS, I'm not Tom Cruise! '' We started to land. The door opened, Armstrong holding a flag. He was walking to the exit. '' Stop! This is my show! '' I stopped him. '' What the ... '' I grabbed him, took his flag, and threw him behind me. I walked down the stairs '' That's one small step for mwah; one giant leap for - ummm ... Dancing bananas! '' The flag turned into a dancing banana flag. '' ToTY number one: Done. '' The dream started to fade, so I prepared myself for a DEILD.

¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤

Height of Rome ( DEILD )

Length : Long 
Vividity : Great

( I stood still, and transitioned smoothly ) I was outside my house. '' Which task do I do now? '' I thought it through, and came up of a conclusion that I wanted to participate in a gladiators fight. I walked to the door, I heared wild roars and cheers, I opened the door and I'm inside the arena. I walked to the center, looked around me, the king looked at me. Silence. He began to speak: '' Ladies and Gentlemen, let the challenger beg for mercy! '' Trumpets began to play as the gates opened, and the gladiators came out. '' You want a piece of me?! '' They began to rush towards me, then surrounded me from every direction. '' Why Art Though Not Have Weapon. Fuck it. This is getting old. '' I took out a dagger from my pocket. Sliced someone's head, he dropped an axe so I took it. I rushed, killed everyone who got on my way brutal, till there's no one left. That leader became mad. '' Unleash the Beast! '' A ferocious tiger is released. '' Oh, man! I'm not in the mood. '' He lept one huge leap towards me, I stucked my axe in his eyes, and he fell, agonising in pain. His right eye bleeding, and the other one full of tears. I felt sorry for him. I looked at the king. '' This is all your falt! You made me kill all these inocent people just for your excitment! '' I started flying quickly to him, he started running away. '' There's no where to run! '' I carried him, and went up, high in the sky, and threw him. He fell. But isn't dead, so I decided to dive down. My dagger was up in the air. I slowed myself down, grabed it, then continued falling at full speed. And stabed his heart. '' Go f*** yourself in hell, faggot. '' Then I woke up instantly.

----------


## I_C_U

No dreams recalled.

----------


## I_C_U

21.03.2010DreamJournal 2.5 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my house, I found my brother using DreamJournal 2.5 in my PC. I got jelous, so I told him to get up. I didn't have it that time, but I downloaded it now and realised how awsome it is. " Who told you to download this ?? " I was angry. " Wait a minute. We don't have this. This must be a dream! " I pinched me nose and became lucid. " What ToTY should I do now? " I looked at the clock, then I woke up.

Thanks, Banhurt. I may not use this everyday, I'm just testing it out.

----------


## I_C_U

22.03.20104 Minutes (To Save The World) (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was outside my house, I looked at my suuroundings and questioned myself " Wasn't I in my bed just a momment ago? " I pinched my nose and became lucid. I wanted to go to the future, so I thought up of a random year. " 2033 " A portal appeared and I jumped right through. I was still outside my house, but no one's there. " I stand alone. " I heared a loud alert. A digital timer appeared at the sky. 04:00 Minutes and counting down. I saw comets falling. " I'm out of time, and I got 4 minutes, eh? " I started repeating it. Then the song started to play by itself. " What sould I do? I'm gonna die .. " I looked at the timer again and it reached 01:00 minute. " Shit, that was fast. " I forgot about the task, and thought that I'd save the world instead of destroying it. I flied up to space, I wanted to hit the comets, but I accidently dodged them. 3 ... 2 ... 1. Boom. The comets hit the earth, and everything turned to ash. " Ah, witness the end of the world, that's wwhat I wanted to do. " Everything started to fade to black and I woke up.

----------


## ClearView

> I climbed down, found the his head cracked, and there was something leeking out of it. '' Holy shittin' bannanas ... '' I gasped. That poor little guy's bro also died from ... Ummm ... Shock ... Right ?? He died because he ate his bigger brother's brain. Congrats, now both of you are idiots.



Holy Crap! I just shit myself laughing at this... Dude let me be in your dreams XD
What a great DJ.

-CV

----------


## I_C_U

Thanks, ClearView.

No dreams recalled last night.

----------


## ClearView

> Thanks, ClearView.
> 
> No dreams recalled last night.



I hate those nights when you can't recall a dream but you know you had one.. It feels like trying to poke you're head through a hole and trying to reach something with it but your head is just a few inches away.. Very straining to my brain.

-CV

----------


## I_C_U

Again, no dreams recalled last night.

----------


## ClearView

> Again, no dreams recalled last night.



You will get them.. eventually

See what I mean?

-CV

----------


## I_C_U

I decided to return to my previous format, I can't get use to this one.

All I had last night was a really long wet dream, nothing else.

----------


## I_C_U

No dreams recalled last night.

----------


## I_C_U

Battle with the Sphinx ( DILD )

Length : Long
Vividity : Great

There was a False Awakining where my alarm went on for me to go to school. It went on for hours and no one turned it off, I was annoyed, so I grabed it, got up, and threw it from the window. I felt that something was wrong, so I pinched my nose and became LuCiD. I flied to the sea, and across the ocean, till I reached Eygpt. I landed. Slaves were all over the place, they were doing what is supposed to be a 'rain dance'. They danced in circles till it rained, then they started to cheer and clap. The rain finished a minute later, and mud was all over the place, so, they started using the mud to build the pyramids. When they finished the first one, which was the biggest, they had a break. I wanted to see what will happen if I ruined it, so I touched it and it started to collapse. Everyone started looking at me, then ran away from me screaming in terror. I looked at the sphinx, which was apparently complete. It's eyes started glowing gold, and the ground was trembling, it started moving, till it got of the ground. Then there was a loud roar. It was really huge, I felt myself like a small fly infront of it. It was rushing towards me, I turned myself invisible and it went right through. It drifted back at me. I had to think fast, so I slammed the ground and the earth trembled. 5 fire pillars formed around me, it lept at me, touched the flames and backed out. I moved but accidently touched the fire. '' Ouch, hot! '' I waved my hands and it disappeared. '' Just turn to dust. '' I slammed the ground again and it slowly began turning to dust. Then I heared my alarm turning on so I woke up.

----------


## I_C_U

I had a bad dream, felt that it was fading away, so I prepared myself for a DEILD.

¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤

I'm feeling dizzy ( DEILD )

Length : Short
Vividity : Great

( I transitioned pretty quickly, felt abit numb, though ) I was back at my bed, I pinched my nose to stabilize my dream and the room became just like the one in RL. I thought that my alarm would go on any second, so I back flipped from my bed and landed on my head. '' Ouch! '' My head became all really dizzy, like spinning around when I'm already still and something heavy over my head. Then I fell off balance and my alarm woke me up.

----------


## I_C_U

*DVs Meet-Up*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Short*
Vividity: *Medium*

I was at some place I don't know at all. Everybody from DVs were there. ¤ I don't know If they really looked the same as in RL, but I knew what they were some how. ¤ We were discussing some LDing topics. But Jeff, the afro head, budged in and interupted us. '' I have bad news for you, folks. I know that you all know our fellow DVs member XeL, right? '' He asked. '' Who doesn't? '' Answered what was supposed to be Loaf. '' Well, I'm sorry to tell you this, but he had passed away. '' Replied Jeff. Soon after that I woke up from shock. 

¤ Now that was weird. I just hope it wasn't true. ¤

----------


## I_C_U

No dreams recalled last night.

----------


## I_C_U

Nothing recalled last night.

----------


## I_C_U

*You can call me The Fire-Fist (DILD)*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Medium*
Vividity: *Great*

I had a FA where the power was off, ¤ Again ¤ and I couldn't sleep. After a while, I thought that I'd pinch my nose, I did it then became *Lucid, I wondered how Hell would be in my dreams, so I opened a portal and jumped right through. There were two gates, one on the left, which had a sign, ''Hell, The Ideal Place to get Burned''. The one on the right had a sign, too, ''Tired of the Senseless-ness of your Life? Heaven is the Place for YOU!''. There were two guards at each gate. ''Open the gates of Hell. '' I ordered them. ''I'm afraid Hell isn't the place for you, you're better at Heaven.'' He replied. ''I didn't ask you. Now get out of my way.'' I moved closer. Slammed the ground. ''Enkei ...'' 5 fire pillars came up from the ground. ''... Hibashira!'' They all got hit by the fire, and were burned to ash. I opened the gates, and I was there. I was on fire, but didn't feel anything. Everyone there were looking at me shocked. Screams and moans actually terrified me, but I reminded myself that it was all just a dream. I absorbed all the fire, and there were none left. I was standing at a place all white, I couldn't hear or see anything. But I could feel. I saw a red thing, way infront of me. It was getting closer really fast, it was apparently Ifrit. It tried to hit me but I dodged the attack, jumping a step back. Put all my force on my right hand, I swinged my arm while slowing time, when I reached closer to it's stomach, ''Hiken!'' I launched a giant fire fist against him, then he fell back. I decided to use the time and try a new finnishing move, I charged up all my energy. ''Dai Enkei!'' I created a gigantic fire ball, the size of the sun. ''Entei!'' I threw it to him. The sound of the sparks of flame dissapeared, and so has Ifrit. And so has the place. It turned to black and I woke up.*

----------


## I_C_U

*School Rape ( DILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Medium*
Vividity: *Great*

I was sitting at my chair at school, a girl from our class came to me and said that she had forgoten something under my desk. I told her that it isn't here, she said: ''Oh, okay. Sorry.'' Then someone grabed her from behind and rapped her. I got so mad, that somehow, I realised it was a dream.*''Hiken!" I hit him with a fire punch in his face and he backed down. "Enkai ..." I created a circle of flames, then I slammed the ground, fire pillars rised upwards. "Hibashira!" He turned to dust. That girl then said to me that there is a giant monster outside, and she's afraid to go out alone. "Allright, I'm all fired up!" I was litteraly fired up, flame was surrounding my whole body. I broke the window and jumped outside. No one was there, I looked left and right, but still, no one's there. The girl asked me: "What now?" "Back out, I'm gonna destroy the whole building ..." I procted her with a barrier. "Kotarubi ..." I surrounded the school with lights, similar to fireflies. I then sended all the lights at the building, exploding in flames. "Hidaruma!" The building disappeared, clearing the 'monster' which was hiding. It was a giant ... Snake? Dragon? Snakey dragon, I guess. It breathed fire at me, but I didn't it feel anything. "How do you plan in hurting me?! This is it. Dai Enkai!" A huge circle of flames was surrounding me. I looked at my hand, a small fire ball was forming, it grew up really big, really fast, till it reached the size of the sun. ¤ And when I say the sun, I really mean the Sun. ¤ "Entei!" I threw it at him. After a while, the flames went off, and the place was turned into a wasteland. I released the barrier, but she was burned up too. "Ah, I gotta be more careful with my powers next time." Then I woke up.*

----------


## I_C_U

Unfortunately, no dreams recalled last night.

----------


## I_C_U

A bad dream. :Cheeky:

----------


## I_C_U

*Giants ... ( DILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Medium*
Vividity: *Great*

I was outside my house, at the beach, starring at the nightsky. The stars shaped two letters, 'RC', and a picture of a guy pinching his nose. I did the same and became *Lucid. I contiuned glaring at the sky, then I heard a loud splash. I looked at the see, and found a giant ghost, the size of a building. ¤ Or what I thought was ¤ It was running very fast at my direction. "Bleh." My friend appeared just beside me. "What brings you here? Can't you see that thing infront of me!" I said to him. "Yeah, I do. But now's not the time. I came to warn you about something-" He replied. "About what? About that thing over there?" I asked. "No. Something else." I heard footsteps behind me. I looked back, and found a guy, he was tall, 3 meters, maybe. He had freakishly long legs, and his arm was huge. "About that, right?" "How did you know?!" "You jus- ah, forget it. You know him?" I asked. "Yeah, he was once a living human, just like you and me. But once, dark wizzards ate his legs and arms, and then at his funeral, preformed a ritual that made him back to life. Beware, though, one slap from him and your dead." He explained. "You had a dramatic entry, didn't you? Shit, that other one dissappeared!" I was freaked out. I backed down, "Darkness, give me crap- I mean strength." I pulled my hands down, then back forward, 5 dark spheres were launched towards him, he got hit, the spheres returned back to me, and he is pulled with it, too. I grabed 2 spheres in my hands. "Soul Requiem! Whatever it means!" I hit his head, and it exploded. He then fell, and supposedly died. I carried his hand, and slightly sliced my head off. I was at 3rd person view. I put it down, and stood ontop of it. I had some trouble getting balanced, but I got the hang of it eventually. "Get off, numbskull." It spoke by itself, I got freaked out, which knocked me out of balance, which made me wake up.*

----------


## I_C_U

No dreams recalled last night.

----------


## I_C_U

Something about being at school.

You can call me lazy, but umm, yeah, I am.

----------


## I_C_U

*Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Short*
Vividity: *Great*

I was at the beach, and it was already midnight. I was looking at the stars, and found a specific star which grabed my attention. At first, I thought that it was a plane. I looked at it as if it was moving, emitting pretty lights, but I then adjusted my vision and it stayed still. I looked right and there was a sign pointing to that star. It was saying that it was the planet Venus. Then the dream ended.

------------------------------------------

*Here, Kitty*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Short*
Vividity: *Poor*

I was outside my house, there was a kitten, starring at me, crying. I thought that it was hungry, so I gave her a piece of meat. Then I woke up.

----------


## I_C_U

*A pervert at the street ( DILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Short*
Vividity: *Great*

I was walking outside in the street, when I saw a man with a girl. ¤ I don't know them. In fact, it's the first time I see them in my life ¤ He was sexually harassing that young girl, saying really dirty stuff. In the end, he forced her to go to an alley where no one can see them. I followed them carefully, I didn't want himm to find out that I was after him. They reached at a dark alley, and I heard the girl begging and crying. The offender laughed then raped her. I got mad, and me being mad made me *lucid. I walked straight to him. " Stop this. If you don't, things are gonna get ugly. " He refused to stop. " I don't remmember that I asked you. " I grabed his neck and held him in the wall. My hand slowly turned to ice, and he was frozen. Then I woke up.*

¤ Now I know why my hands turned to ice, my bedroom was shiverring cold. ¤

----------


## I_C_U

*I've never been more embarassed in my life ( DILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Medium*
Vividity: *Great*

I was at a car, going to the mall with my mom apparently. There was a traffic jam, and cars bumped to us from behind. My mom told me to go inside and wait for her so that she can park the car. I got off the car and walked to the mall. There was a premiere of the last Harry Potter movie. All of my friends at school were there, all hyped. I greeted everyone, then I walked to the tickets booth. I asked for a ticket. That girl at the booth said: " That's on the house " and winked at me. " Yeah, umm. Thank you. " I replied. I wanted to get myself popcorn. But I changed my mind, because my mom arrived, but she wasn't my mom. She was a completely different. It wasn't even here is was I though about, but she convinced me that she is. My friends all laughed at me. One of them got that far and called her a b****. I got really pissed of, which in a way made me *lucid. Without any further adew, I walked straight to that guy, grabed him from his neck and threw him away. The building collapsed on my head, and made me wake up.*

------------------------------------------

*At a Volcano ... ( DILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Medium*
Vividity: *Great*

I was at outside my house. " Wasn't I in bed just a moment ago? " I pinched my nose and became *lucid. I went to the door, and pictured a volcano behind it. I opened the door, and I was right. There was a huge volcano infront of me. I flied quickly and reached the top of it. Then I dived. There was a splash, it felt like a hot bathtub. I opened my mouth, and absorbed all the lava. I was standing at the bottom of it. Suddenly I heard loud noises. The lava was forming again, and the volcano eruppted. I was sent to the top, then I skied at it to the bottom, avoiding all the rocked along the way. The door was still there, so I crashed it and arrived where I was at the beggining, and everything behind me dissappeared.*

------------------------------------------

*What Earthquakes causes at the Beach ( DILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Medium*
Vividity: *Great*

After I realised that my last dream faded, I pinched my nose and became *lucid. I was walking at the beach. I flied up abit and waved my arm, causing an earthquake. The ground was trembling, and the people were all panicing and running. I was laughing when I saw a guy running in circles. After a while, the place was empty. I looked at the sea, and when I thought things won't get much worse, a huge wave was approching. " A Tsunami will eat a kid's brain if you shall not worship it. " ¤ I don't know why I said that. It doesn't make sense. ¤ I heard a kid crying for his mom and dad, he was sitting there alone. I knew that I had to do something, and fast. So I used telekenisis ¤ Spelling?? ¤ and moved a huge bolder infront of him. The tsunami hit the bolder and the kid was safe behind it. I landed by him. " Are you okay, kid? " I asked him. " I want mommy!! " He continued crying. Then I woke up.*

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

As always, awesome dreams!

Congratulations that you succeded with your advanced task of the month!
And i don't know if you know this, but i subscribed this journal and love reading every dream you post!

Hope you have good lucids!

----------


## I_C_U

Thanks again, the-dragon-whisperer.

And yes, expect some awsome dreams every day.  :Shades wink:

----------


## I_C_U

*Night School ( DILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Short*
Vividity: *Great*

It was midnight, and I was heading to school. I noticed that the road was empty. That's where *lucid. I pinched my nose to stabilize the dream. Then I arrived at the school. There were 3 teachers sitting at one desk, I walked to them and knocked the desk over. They all became mad, and threatened me by an expeltion. " This is my dream, not yours. Now get out! " Then they all begged on their knees for me not to do anything to them. The dream started fading slowly, so I prepared myself for a DEILD.*

*Zombie Apocalypse ( DEILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Medium*
Vividity: *Great*

*It was still midnight, but I was out of the building. I spinned and I was at my home. I began hearing some spooky voices at my backyard. So I went there, and found a graveyard. There were ghosts evereywhere. I went closer and found an arm, comming right up from the ground, then a body. The same thing happened to the other graves. All of the zombies began singing. They began running to me fast, I slammed the ground causing an earthquake. They were falling one by one. But that didn't stop them. I took out a sword from my pocket, a zombie was close and tried to bite me. I dodged backwards, swirlling my sword, then I rush at it and stabbed it's stomach. I threw my sword and it landed on another one's head. I turned behind me, swinging my hand while a black sphere formed, and hit him really hard, " Soul Shift! " and he was blown away, hitting others with his back. " And for the final touch. " I created a giant circle of fire around me. " Grand Flame Command, " The flames slowly turned into a giant ball the size of the sun on my hand. " Flame Emperor! " I threw it at them and they turned to ash. But the dust, slowly combined into one, immense creature. " Tsunami, " a huge wave was behind me. " Fire-Fist, " I hit the wave with a fist full of flames, and the tsunami turned to a fire wave. " Blaze of Flames! " I flied up and watched at the fire as it sank the whole place. Then I woke up.*

----------


## I_C_U

*Basketball ( DILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Short*
Vividity: *Great*

I was at school, playing a basketball match, apparently. I jumped and scored a dunk. Everyone was stunned of how I jumped that high, in fact, I was too. " Why am I playing, and how did I jump that high? *This must be a dream! " Soon after I moved my first step, I woke up.*

----------


## I_C_U

No dreams recalled last night.

----------


## I_C_U

No dreams recalled last night.

And about the night before, I really did have a shared dream, apparently. But she told me not to share it here, so ...

----------


## I_C_U

No dreams recalled last night  :Sad:

----------


## I_C_U

*Shared Dream - The Shinigami ( WILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Medium*
Vividity: *Great*

¤ I woke up at 4:00 AM, did a WBTB and attempted a WILD. After 15 minutes, I felt that I was falling from my bed. Then I arrived at my dream scene. ¤ *I was walking outside my house, looking for my brother. I turned around and  found him behind me. " Wait a minute, I'm gonna fetch something inside. " He told me. I decided to follow him. He opened the door, a face of a creature popped out infront of him and he got startled. It was like what you guys call a 'Hollow'. " Just what are you? " I asked him. It didn't responed at first, but then moved. " Ore wa shinigami Lem. " It replied. " You're a ... What?! ... A shiniwawa?? Talk English. " I said to him. " Mareena " ¤ I don't even know what it means ¤ " What did he say? " I asked my brother. " He said that he is a shinigami - a death god, who doesn't know how to speek english. " He replied. " A death god, huh? Come here, shiniwawa. C'mon boy, you can do it. " It was walking towards me, then suddenly disappeared. It then reappeared behind me, and tried to punch my back, but I held it's hand. I threw it, it disappeared again just before it hit the wall. It reappeared behind my brother, held him, then they both disappeared. " Enough playing games. " I wanted to get out, so I walked to the nearest door, but it reappeared again. " I'm not in the mood. " I walked through it, and got outside. Then I woke up.*

----------


## I_C_U

*Stupid piece of paper ( WILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Short*
Vividity: *Medium*

¤ My regular alarm woke me up at 4 a.m. and I did a WILD, after 5 minutes I felt that I couldn't breathe for 5 seconds. ¤ 

*I had a FA that I was still at my bed, but I knew that something was strange, so I pinched ny nose just to make sure. I wanted to find my dream guide. " I want my dream guide. Show it to me. " I called out loud. Nothing appeared, I looked behind me and there was a piece of paper. " Opening a door without permision is a crime in other planets. ~DG " I laughed. I looked away then looked at it again, but it didn't change at all. I grabed it, then tried to burn it, but nothing happened. The dream began fadding.* ¤ and I don't remember anything else. ¤

----------


## I_C_U

No dreams recalled last night.

----------


## I_C_U

*Smoking*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Short*
Vividity: *Great*

I was at a meeting at school. It was about smoking. The principle was saying almost 90% of people dies because of smoking. After the end of the meeting, we were given a form which we had to fill in. I grabbed a pen, and wrote. Someone asked me if I could tell him the answer of question number 1. 

" 1- Do you smoke? 
No.

2- Do you like your friends who smoke?
I don't have any friends.

3- Does smoking makes you look tough infront of your friends?
I told you, I don't have any friends.

4- Do you like your non-smoking friends?
One more time and I'm gonna tear this paper.

5- Have you watched any documentary about smoking?
Look at answer no: 1. "

When I submited the paper, the dream faded.

----------


## I_C_U

*Fire Away! ( DILD )* 

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *I don't know the meaning of length anymore*
Vividity: *Holy Crap*

I was at my house, talking with my dad. " Lucid dreams are awsome. Aren't they. " He said to me. I was wondering how he knew about lucid dreaming, I pinched my nose and became *lucid. I walked to a door and said that my DG is behind it. I opened the door and I was outside my house. The place was empty, not even a single person there. I found a small dot above a house far away. I zoomed my vision and found a dragon. It was black with two immense wings. " A-are you my dream guide!!? " I asked it. It didn't talk, it just breathed fire upwards. " Well, if you don't answer, then I'm afraid that I have to end you. " I began to run towards it. Then I jumped, launched fire from both my hands at the ground. That force made me burst up. I reached it, and punched him with a fire-fist. It got blown away and crashed the next building. I landed at the ceiling. The dragon decided to take action, so it breathed fire again and flew towards me. It swinged it's tail at me, but I blocked it, causing the dragon to stagger. I used the chance to punch it again at it's stomach. It fell at the ground. I jumped from the building, and landed. I walked closer towards it. " So, are you my Dream Guide? " I asked it. " No, I'm your doom. " It replied. " So dragons actually do talk, huh? " It got up and flapped it's wings, the wind made me fall back. It breathed fire at me, I absorbed the fire using my skin. " Grand Flame Command " I released the flames forming a circle of fire around me. It grew bigger and bigger very fast, and the ground was shaking. I threw 5 fire balls, surrounding the dragon. He was trying to run away and he touched one of the balls. Flames rised upwards. I teleported in a flash above it in the middle. " Demon Dance! " And launched a wave of flames at the ground. I teleported back where I was. I heard some laughter. " Hahaha, you think that you can beat me!? " The dragon didn't have any scratch. It blew me away and dissappeared. Then reappeared behind me, and grabed me. It carried me up really high. It flew to space, and I was still struggling to run away. I heated my body, and broke free. Now we're at space, with no gravity. I launched fire to thrust myself back to adjust myself. Then I thrusted back and punched his stomach, it crashed at the moon. " Are you my dream guide now!? " It was at the surface of the moon. Still, not moving an inch. I thought that it was dead, so I decided to head back to Earth. I heard some flames behind me, so I pulled my hands back and grabbed the fire, and used it for extra thrust. I was travelling very fast, with huge amount of force, I accidently crashed, as I wasn't expecting to reach there that fast. I knew that the dragon was chasing me, so I got up and turned invisible. It crashed, and dug down at the earth. I used that chance to destroy the Earth, so I thrusted myself up to the moon using the fire. so I flied up to the moon. " Grand Flame Command " I created another huge circle of flames around me. Then I made that circle into a giant ball, the size of the Sun. " Flame Empe- damn it, there is no need to talk. " I threw it at the Earth, and it exploded. I remembered the moon, and that maybe I'll get the chance to have a shared dream with some of the people at DVs. I roamed around, but didn't find anyone. I still wanted to find my DG, so I opened a portal. " When I'll go to the other side, I'll be in an empty room where my dream guide awaits me. " I jumped right through, and reached the other side. I was right where I wanted to be - an empty white room, but, my dream guide wasn't there. I was all alone. I looked behind me and the portal closed. Revealing a small kitten behind it. " Are you my dream gui- and please, don't transform into a creature who wants to kill me. " It's mouth was full, holding it's breath. I thought that it was going to transform, or do something spectacular. " Meow " " A meow ... " I was disapointed, and that stupid cat was still starring at me. " Now are you my dream guide? " I asked it again, but it barked. I chose to ignore it and created another portal, and I jumped. I was at a dark room, and I thought that I was waking up, but I wasn't. I found glowing red eyes. " Show yourself! " The place was getting bright, revealing that hidden creature. Apparently, it was the same dragon I met before. " So, are you my dream guide now? " I asked it. " No, but, what inside is. " With that said, I thought that he meant that he ate my dream guide, and got mad. " Won't you just die!? " I just flicked my finger, and the dragon was torn apart from inside. No one was inside. I gave up, I thought that I need to have more practice on lucidity and control. I opened a portal which was leading to a training ground. When I approached the portal, I woke up.*

----------


## I_C_U

*Acid Rain ( DILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Short*
Vividity: *Great*

I was at the beach, I looked at the sky. The clouds were gathering. I saw a lightning, and heard thunder shortly after. A guy told me to run to the nearest shelter possible. I asked him why, and he said that there will be a heavy acid rain soon. He said that it was on the news yesterday. " No, they didn't say that. Wait a minute. " I pinched my nose and became *lucid. I teleported to my house by just expecting myself to be there. I wanted to play my guitar, and see if it will improve me IRL. I went up to my room. I grabbed the guitar and started playing it, for a minute and it was awsome. ¤ Better than what I can do IRL. ¤ Then I woke up.*

----------


## I_C_U

*Deja vu ( DILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Short*
Vividity: *Great*

I was at school. We were having a Biology task. When the teacher entered, he said that if you want to go, go know. So, with that being said, everybody ran away from the class. We went down the stairs. " Stop. " I whispered to them. I pointed at the principle. I left them alone then went back to the class, but the teacher wasn't there. I went down again and saw the teacher crying to the principle. ¤ This really happened last week BTW. ¤ " History can't repeat itself ... Can it? " I felt that I've experienced this before, so I pinched my nose and became *lucid. I decided to play along, so I asked the teacher if I could kill everyone, if that would make him feel any better. He agreed. So I hitted him with a fire-fist right away. " I never sell out my mates, retard. " He crashed the wall and died. Then I woke up.*

----------


## I_C_U

*Advanced ToTM~! ( WILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Long*
Vividity: *Great*

¤ I woke up at 4:00 am, and attempted a WILD, soon after that, I was hearing screams in my room. A scene of me being outside was forming, then I arrived at my dream scene. ¤ *I was walking around the street, thinking about what I should. The idea of doing the advanced ToTM came up. I blinked, then the place became empty. I saw a skyscraper far away, so I began walking towards it, and it became closer. I realized that I was close, I stopped and looked up. It was pretty high. There was a sign, and I began reading it out loud, " Burj Dubai, the longest tower in the world, with the hight of 15 KMs. Wow ... Now THAT is high. " I looked at my hands, they were firing up. I gathered the flames and focused on them, I then launched them at the ground. That force made me burst up. I was feeling the wind through me. I saw the top of that building, but the flames I was depending on disappeared. With my hands full of smokes, I was trying to grab anything while falling. There was a window which I managed to grab. I pulled myself up, there was a person in arms, wearing a heavy armor. I saw a computer desk, too. I broke the window, then I quickly rolled over to the desk and it fell on the ground. I was hiding, hopping that that guy didn't notice me. I peeked, then he saw me. He was standing infront of an elevator. I wanted to reach the top, so I rampaged through the room, hurrying to the elevator. That guy took a shotgun, then loaded it. And shot. I slowed time so I could see the bullets, and I made my way to the elevator. The door closed. The numbers weren't normal, 16 was at the bottom and 9 at the middle. I clicked all the button randomly, and the elevator moved. After a minute the elevator stopped, and I was at the top. I walked to the edge and observed what's down, but I couldn't, there wasn't anything but clouds. Then I jumped, head first. The winds were rushing through my head, and the clouds were revealing the ground. Then I crashed with my head and had a headach, then I woke up.*

----------


## I_C_U

*Basic ToTM ( DILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Short*
Vividity: *Great*

I was just outside of my school. I had the idea of doing the ToTM, but I wasn't lucid. I found a flower and picked it up from the ground. I went inside and walked to my classroom. To my suprise, it wasn't my normal classroom, it was a movie theatre. I looked at the board, they were showing a trailer of Toys Story 3. I walked up to the last seat upstairs. I then sat down. After the trailer finished, they were showing the _How to Lucid Dream_ video from youtube. I realized that something was wrong, so pinched my nose and became *lucid. I looked down at my hands, and the flower was still there. A girl came to me. " What's your name? " She asked. I told her my name. " Sex? " She asked. " No, thanks. " I replied. " No, silly. I meant male or female? " She asked. " I don't know. " I replied. I gave her the flower. She thanked me for it, then I woke up.*

----------


## I_C_U

*The Italian who went to Malta ( WILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Short*
Vividity: *Medium*

¤ My regular alarm woke me up at 4:00, so I did a WBTB and transitioned pretty quickly. ¤ *I was walking at a jungle of some sort. I found a guy, he looked like he was drawn out of white choke, he was thin as a stick. He was crying. I asked him why he was crying. " Leta me telle you how I cama here. One daya, I went to Malta to pick a hotel. In the morning I go downa to eata breakfast, I tell the waitress I wanta 2 pieces of toast, she bakes me only one piece. I said I wanta 2 piece. She said go to the toilet. I saya you no understand, I want 2 piece on the my plate. She say you better not piss on the plate, you son of a b*tch. I don't even know the lady and she call me a son of a beach. Later, I went to the biggest restauraunt in Malta. The waitress give me a spoon, and a knife, but no fock. I tell her I want a fock. She tell me everybody wanna f*ck. I tell her you no understand, I wanna fock on the table. She say you better not f*ck on the table, you son of a b*tch. So I go back to my room in the hotel, and there was no sheet on the bed. Call the manager! I'm telle him I wanna sheet. He tell me go to the toilet, I say you no understand, I wanna sheet on my bed! He tell you better not shit on the bed, you son of a b*tch. I go to the checkout and the man at the desk says peace on you. I SAY PISS ON YOU TOO, YOU SON OF A BEACH! I'M GOING BACK TO ITALIA! Thena I gota lost and ended up here. " I laughed out loud so hard, that it woke me up.*

----------


## CamWaite

Jelous! I have been trying to beat Armstrong down the ladder for ages and once got into the Eagle with him but he still got down first!  :Sad:

----------


## I_C_U

*A New Begining ( DILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Medium*
Vividity: *Great*

I was at the airport, and it was shaded by a dark green light. I was waiting for my next flight, which was apparently heading to France. 

The scene suddenly changed. Now, I am at my room, but the green shade was still there. I looked at my watch suspiciously, and the time was 32:10. " That is wierd. " I said to myself. I raised my hands slowly, and pinched my nose. 

It finaly occured to me that I am *Dreaming! 

" Alright! " I was excited. My hair stood up. I moved my first steps and broke the mirror and jumped outside. I took a look at my surrounding, and it was green. No one was there, I was all alone. I could hear my footstep's echoes. I felt kind of afraid, but remminded myself that it was just a dream. I found the source of the light, it was emitted at the sky - a green Sun. 

I wanted to go there and desperately tried to levitate, but barely raised a foot off the ground. I decided to make a portal, but nothing appeared. I focused and imagined creating a portal and nothing happened. 

I became desperate, so I tried finding my DG. " I want my Dream Guide, so if you here me please come. " Suddenly that green light was falling at my direction. And the place started fadding, getting darker. I couldn't see anything but that light falling, and it exploded, with pretty green crystals. A piece fell at my head, strangely, it felt like a smooth hand. The crystals began forming a person. That person was a girl. About the same height as me, still glowing, I barely got to see her face. " A-Are you my Dream Guide? " I hesitated at first. She began disappearing, and everything was black again. And I woke up.*

Finally. A Lucid Dream.

----------

